# Beauty School Dropout costume headpiece



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

This year my daughter's drama class is doing Grease (Jr), and I was asked to help with some costume pieces for the Teen Angel/Beauty School Dropout scene. I was never a big fan of Grease, don't like the message it sends girls, namely, if a guy who liked you suddenly dumps you and drags your name through the mud, skankify yourself so he finally likes you again. But I digress...

Our artistic director wanted the base of the head piece to be a shower cap, with soup can curlers on top. Silver was to be the primary color, with lots of big, chunky, old-school glitter. After looking at pictures from the movie, I knew stability was going to be an issue. But, I am a haunter, am I not? Woe be to gravity to try and crush my beauty school dreams, *mwahahaha!* So! Here's what I whipped up:








Overall, each headpiece consisted of a shower cap, the end piece of a 2.5-gallon water jug (inside the shower cap), 12 soup cans covered in glitter paper and more glitter, zip ties, and an elastic chin strap. Each can had at least one pair of holes punched in it for the zip ties to attach to the water jug "foundation" inside, and attach to each other. I zip tied the cans through the shower cap and the water bottle piece inside the cap. Sewed on the elastic, then glued felt inside for comfort.

Oh, and I had to make 8 of them. I also have a new case of bursitis from shoving the metal screw through all the cans. But I CANNOT WAIT to see how it looks onstage, and hope it sends the audience into hysterics. 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That is so cute & inventive!!

I recall my mother & aunt saying that back in the day they really used to use soup cans as rollers too. They also ironed their hair. With an actual iron on an ironing board.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks! The lady that's our artistic director said she used to use soup cans as well, and my husband used to tell me how he had to iron his sister's hair before school - with an IRON. Crazy!
We didn't have enough boys in the drama class for a male Teen Angel, so we had to go with a girl version. Here's the wig that she's going to be wearing. I wish I had a picture of the dress our seamstress fixed up as well - it was incredible. Anyhoo, here's the Teen Angel wig. I told my daughter that someday I have to wear it to Stater Bros.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

That's great! My sister did this for her daughter, and I don't have pics, but the headdress was basically those big plastic curlers you can get at any beauty supply for cheap, and they were wrapped in silver duct tape.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

What the hell.


----------

